# wellington fragrance



## 4sillyswans (Mar 7, 2011)

I have been making soap for 4 years, though I have only started making large quantities to sell since late 2010.  And....I admit, I was an EO only kind of gal until a family member asked me to make a soap that smelled like my grandmothers favorite body spray (secret crush by VS). I ordered a sample, LOVED it & the rest is history!  I now use FO and EOs to scent my soaps......anywho.....while price shopping for fragrance oils, I came across Wellington fragrance....placed an order....and have to say that am slightly dissapointed.  Their citrus basil smells great but seized my batch immediately.  Also, after a week on the curing rack, citrus basil smells almost identical to citronella...lol.  and their campfire scent smells like a campfire allright...a campfire that has been drenched in water...do y'all know that smell?  Not so great...lol.  so....am I the only one who is less than satisfied with wellington?  Or does anyone have supplier suggestions for the 2 scents?  BTW...wellingtons rosemary mint has worked beautifully for me as has their pink peppercorn...just a newbie to SMF interested in FO feedback. Thanks!


----------



## soapbuddy (Mar 7, 2011)

I will never order from Wellington again. If you want more info, send me a PM.


----------



## DottieF. (Mar 7, 2011)

Wellington is a perfect example of "you get what you pay for". Their fragrance oils are crap. (At least in cold porcess soap). Don't waste your money. Dottie


----------



## rubyslippers (Mar 8, 2011)

soapbuddy said:
			
		

> I will never order from Wellington again. If you want more info, send me a PM.



Pm'd you.


----------

